# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  العسل الأسود .. علاج للضعف العام منذ عهد الأجداد ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

العسل الأسود .. علاج للضعف العام منذ عهد الأجداد ..؟؟



العسل الأسود مستخلص من قصب السكر، والذي يعد من الأغذية الغنية بالحديد، وله فوائد كثيرة لجسم الإنسان حيث إنه يمده بالطاقة والحديد.



من أهم فوائد العسل الأسود:


- غني الكالسيوم المفيد للعظام.

- يقي من سائر أمراض سوء التغذية.

- علاج فوري للضعف العام لأنه غني بمركب النياسين.

- غذاء جيد في الجو البارد، لأنه يمنح الجسم طاقة حرارية عالية، ويتميز بسهولة هضمه.

- غني بالبوتاسيوم ولذلك فإنه يحافظ على عمل القلب بصورة طبيعية ويخفض الضغط ويبني عظام أقوى.

- غني بالحديد الضروري لإنتاج كورات الدم الحمراء ويحمي من الإصابة بمرض الأنيميا، أو ما يعرف بفقر الدم.



وأعراضه هى:

الإرهاق والتعب والتعرض للعدوى باستمرار.



- غني بالاملاح والمعادن مثل:

الكالسيوم والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور والمغنيزيوم والكبريت المفيدة لجسم الإنسان وتساعد في تقوية العظام والأسنان.

كان العسل الأسود من الأغذية الأساسية التي تربى عليها آباءنا وأجدادنا، حيث أن كل شيء في وقتهم كان طبيعياً وغير مصنعاً بل كانوا يصنعون كل أغذيتهم بأنفسهم.

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات قيمة 
بالفعل العسل علاج فعال ورائع منذ القدم و إلى الآن 
مشكورة

----------

